# German Shorthair-Black Lab mix



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, 
just wondering if there is anyone who has a german shorthair/lab mix? wondering on the adult size and when they are fully grown...i have a black lab/shorthair mix and she is about 45 lbs...10 months old...the vet told us when she was 6 months she was only 17 lbs and he told us she would double that...so cutting to the chase, does anyone have an idea on how big she will be when she is a year old?
Thanks,
Tanner


----------

